# ANCO bandsaw



## vantoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I just purchased an ANCO bandsaw and was wondering where to get parts for it. Does someone else make this brand or what? Tried to do a search and came up with nothing. HELP!!!!!! thanks, Rick


----------



## rherrell (Jul 9, 2008)

Are you sure it isn't an "Enco" bandsaw? Check out their site and see......http://tinyurl.com/6a4qf5


----------



## vantoo (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> Are you sure it isn't an "Enco" bandsaw? Check out their site and see......http://tinyurl.com/6a4qf5


ya know what, the tag says ANCO, but this looks exactly like the bandsaw I have in the link you provided[?][?]


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 9, 2008)

Is there a model number on the tag?  I'd be curious if the model number is similar to a saw that I just bought on eBay that is very similar to this as well.  The say I bought is a Tawain Sheng Tsai Industrial Co LTD, model number KLW569.  It appears to be almost identical to the current Harbor Freight (Central Machinery) 4-speed band saw.


----------



## vantoo (Jul 11, 2008)

yep, model number is 185147. Talked to someone at enco today and they said it was not theirs. Now I don't know what to do about parts. I think carter products can help me. I needed two tires for it and decided to go to my local tire shop and pick up some trash inner tubes. Had to have the size for tractor tires and spent some time trimming to fit. Ran the saw about ten minutes and they worked great. Not sure about the long term. later, Rick


> _Originally posted by hilltopper46_
> 
> Is there a model number on the tag?  I'd be curious if the model number is similar to a saw that I just bought on eBay that is very similar to this as well.  The say I bought is a Tawain Sheng Tsai Industrial Co LTD, model number KLW569.  It appears to be almost identical to the current Harbor Freight (Central Machinery) 4-speed band saw.


----------



## tomarizona (Oct 14, 2014)

*Thanks!*



hilltopper46 said:


> Is there a model number on the tag?  I'd be curious if the model number is similar to a saw that I just bought on eBay that is very similar to this as well.  The say I bought is a Tawain Sheng Tsai Industrial Co LTD, model number KLW569.  It appears to be almost identical to the current Harbor Freight (Central Machinery) 4-speed band saw.



I was looking for the same thing. When a search for"Sheng Tsai" bandsaw brought me to your forum. I downloaded the manual for the "Harbor Freight" bandsaw to find it is almost identical. I'm going to look at it today.

Thank You, Thank You.


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 14, 2014)

Can you post a picture of your band saw?


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a bandsaw from china and it is a delta clone...I had a part break and replaced it with the delta part and it was an identical part...looks like a delta clone...


----------



## Wildman (Oct 14, 2014)

You may not have the four speed version but these saws have been imported for a long time. Many two speed version have been sold under different names and vendors.

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/60000-60999/60564.PDF

At one time Grizzly had a two speed version of that saw too, now discontinued.  Not sure what earlier G # of that discontinued saw but they may still have parts.  Might take a look at this manual or parts list.

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0580_m.pdf

I have bought parts for my Grizzly from Fastenal & others. There are also after market vendors like Carter although expensive.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 14, 2014)

Did you ask the place you bought it from where to get parts? Did you ask them why you'd need parts so soon? If the manufacturer doesn't have them...maybe a higher quality model?


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 14, 2014)

*Frankenthread! Help!*

Do you all realize that this is a thread from 2008? 

The last time "vantoo" was seen was 05-28-2012 05:45 PM. I doubt any new comments will help with his problem!


----------



## Brian G (Oct 14, 2014)

He should have used the search feature.  :tongue:


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow i so did not realize that..


----------

